# Conditioning Programs?



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

have you thought about hiking? having to walk on uneven surfaces should strengthen them as well as climbing up and down things.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Swimming and offleash time are two of the best ones I know.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

With actively showing dogs I have a regimen I try to stick to -- every other day is roadwork (biking) and the opposite days is free running/fetch. Both have their advantages. The free running or fetching is obvious, works all muscles. I believe roadwork is imperative for show dogs, it helps them establish a gait pattern. 
I bike them about a mile each time, at a moderate speed.
Hope this helps,


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Anney,
What kind of surface are you biking on?
Thanks!




K9-Design said:


> With actively showing dogs I have a regimen I try to stick to -- every other day is roadwork (biking) and the opposite days is free running/fetch. Both have their advantages. The free running or fetching is obvious, works all muscles. I believe roadwork is imperative for show dogs, it helps them establish a gait pattern.
> I bike them about a mile each time, at a moderate speed.
> Hope this helps,


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> With actively showing dogs I have a regimen I try to stick to -- every other day is roadwork (biking) and the opposite days is free running/fetch. Both have their advantages. The free running or fetching is obvious, works all muscles. I believe roadwork is imperative for show dogs, it helps them establish a gait pattern.
> I bike them about a mile each time, at a moderate speed.
> Hope this helps,


I bike my girl Diva - it's been a HUGE help. Gets her in shape, and she's finally TIRED!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I just bike on the road around my neighborhood. If I had a high school track to bike around (so the dog could be on the grass and bike on the track) that'd be awesome, but I don't!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh! Also meant to add, that I bike at night. I watch the 11:00 news, then go bike the dog. Takes 10 minutes. Weather is cooler, no traffic, no squirrels, no one out walking their dog. Only distraction is the white cat four doors down who likes to hide under the parked car! Argh!  I use a slip lead.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks, I was curious what kind of surface you had the dog on. We have all gravel roads out here, probably not ideal....


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Oh! Also meant to add, that I bike at night. I watch the 11:00 news, then go bike the dog. Takes 10 minutes. Weather is cooler, no traffic, no squirrels, no one out walking their dog. Only distraction is the white cat four doors down who likes to hide under the parked car! Argh!  I use a slip lead.


That's all? 10 minutes? Hmmm.... I plan to pull my bike out and do the spring maintanence thing tomorrow, and then we'll be off and running (or biking, I guess). I'm hoping she takes to it. I think I will copy your idea of alternating days because it allows for a bit of a break and I hopefully wont get bored with it, but I think I'm going to throw some swimming in there too (on the fetch days). Thanks! BJ


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I work Quiz on a hill. I sit at the top, throw the ball, wait for it to stop rolling and send him down to retrieve it back up. There's video of it on my youtube site. www.youtube.com/scolman


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, dogs trot fast, up to 1 1/2 miles is my max and a golden can trot that in ten minutes, no sweat. I really don't see the need to bike a golden any further than that.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm gonna re-post this question on the hunting section of the forum.


----------

